# بالصور انهيار سقفين اثناء الصب... الاسباب والعلاج



## ama-ce (29 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
بالصور انهيار سقفين اثناء الصب... الاسباب والعلاج 

اولا الصور 1






1






2



3


----------



## ama-ce (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*الصور 2*






4






5


----------



## engabogabr (29 سبتمبر 2010)

تصميم الشدة يا اخواني


----------



## ama-ce (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*الصور 3*





7




8





سيتم رفع باقى الصور ان شاء الله


----------



## tygo_m2 (29 سبتمبر 2010)

اخي ربما ان الكونكريت المستخدم غير صالح 

حقيقة طريقة الانهيار للسقف السفلي هي المحيرة لان العمود عمل خرم punching بشكر كبير ولم يبقى من البلاطة ولا شوية وحديد التسليح انسحب من العمود 

الظاهر هو خلل بالكونكريت وليس الشدات لان الانهيار بسبب عدم تحمل السقف السفلي لشدات السقف العلوي وحدث الانهيار للسقفين

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## yousry_abuzaid (29 سبتمبر 2010)

ربما ضعف اتصال سقف الطابق الارضي بالاعمده - انظر صوره 5 و 7
مما ادي لانهيار ذلك الجزء من الطابق تحت الحمل من شدة الطابق الجديد


----------



## feerofox (29 سبتمبر 2010)

اعتقد والله اعلى واعلم ان الانهيار بدا بالسقف الاول الذى هو عبارة عن فلاتة لايوجد بها كمرونتيجة سوء توزيع شدة السقف الثانى اعلاة والذى هو عبارة عن تركيز الاحمال المنقولة من السقف المصبوب حديثا على السقف المحمل علية الشدة فحدث الانهيار (صور رقم 1 و 5) .والله اعلم


----------



## ama-ce (30 سبتمبر 2010)

*الصور 4*





10




11





12


----------



## eng_a_h_helal (30 سبتمبر 2010)

أولا الله يعوض على المتضرر خيرا ان شاء الله
سؤال : كم مر من الزمن على صب السقف السفلي ؟
فربما لم تصل الخرسانه الى الشك المطلوب لتتحمل وزن السقف العلوي الجديد
والله أعلى وأعلم


----------



## abdoo_farra (30 سبتمبر 2010)

اعتقد خلطات الخرسانة غير صحيحة او نوعية الاسمنت مغشوشة وان التسليح غير كافى والواضح انو النجار لم يثبت الدعامات جيدا , اللة يعوض صاحب المنزل


----------



## محمد أبو سعد (30 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته اولا الله يعوض علي المتضريين بس من وجهة نظري ان انهيار السقف العلوي عيب في الشده الخشبية اما بالنسبة للسقف السفلي فواضح من الصور ان الحديد العلوي للكمره ( او للبلاطة)المرتكزه علي العمود غير مظبوط لوضوح عدم التداخل بين حديد العمود وحديد المره (او البلاطه) والله اعلي واعلم


----------



## shuaa said (30 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ العزيز
تحيه طيبه لك ولجميع الاخوان
نظره سريعه للصور تبين التالي
1
ان المقاول كان مستعجل بحيث ان السقف للطابق الارضي لم يكن قد اخذ المده الكافيه للوصول الى اقل شئ 85% من قوته حتى يكون قادر على تحمل دعائم السقف للطابق الاول
2
وحتى لو وصلت قوة السقف الاول على القوه المذكوره يجب ان يدعم سقف الطابق الارضي بنسبة 30% على الاقل لدعم التدعيم العلوي لان السقف السفلي غير مصمم للاحمال الجديده وخصوصا الحمل الحي المتولد من رشق المضخه الكونكريتيه (البمب كريت) وهذا واضح جدا بالصوره بانه لايوجد تدعيم للطابق الارضي
3
والاهم من هذا كله ان الرقابه الهندسيه ضعيفه حيث انسلاخ الاسياخ من الاعمده دلاله على ان المهندس لم يراعي الكود بمد الاسياخ بطول كافي ان كان داخل العمود بالنسبه للاسياخ المنسلخه منه اومن الجسر(البيم اوالكمره كما تسموها) بالنسبه للباقيه في العمود اذ ان النظريه هوان يقطع السيخ قبل انسلاخه
4
ارجو اخذ الصور من زوايا اخرى حيث الزوايا الماخوذه لاتبين تماما الموضوع وان الصور الاخيره حقيقه لم تفتح عندي هذا في حالة اردت العلاج
مع تحياتي
الاستشاري​


----------



## أسامه نواره (30 سبتمبر 2010)

الاح المهندس/ama-ce
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​اولا اقدم عزائى لمهندس الموقع اذا كان هناك مهندس موقع وللمهندس المشرف اذا كان هناك مشرف وللمقاول اذا حدث اصابات بشريه وللمالك صاحب المشروع على الخسائر الماديه 
نعود الى اسباب الانهيار برغم ان الصور غير واضحه تماما ولكن نحاول بقدر المستطاع استخلاص العبر لكى نتلاشى حدوث ذلك لاى احد منا لان هذه حوادث تؤثر بالاضافه للخسائر الماديه الى خسائر نفسيه غير عاديه للمهندس المختص وتتمثل الملاحظات فى الاتى :-
1- واضح ان الانهيار هو انهيار اختراق أو ال(punching shear) فى عمود الركن فى سقف الدور الارضى المصبوب سابقا مما ادى الى انهيار السقف والشده العلويه أثناء الصب 
2- واضح أن الجزء المنهار من السقف هو عباره عن جزء بلاطه لاكمريه (Flat Slab) عباره عن باكيه واحده وهذا مخالف تماما للكود واشتراطات الكود 
3- واضح عدم امتداد الحديد العلوى المفروض وضعه من البلاطه داخل العمود وهو مانص عليه الكود ان يمتد الحديد العلوى بمقدار 65 مره قطر السيخ وواضح أن عدد وقطر هذا الحديد العلوى فى منطقه العزوم السالبه حول عمود الركن غير كافيه مما ادى الى حدوث والمساعده على حدوث ال(punching shear) 
4- واضح أن سمك البلاطه غير كافى للبحر الكبير للبلاطه ال(Flat slab) مما ادى الى حدوث الانهيار فى الدور الارضى نتيجه تحمله بحمل الدور الاول أثناء الصب بانهيار اختراق 
5- واضح الزياده الكبيره فى نسبة الماء فى الخرسانه الطازجه فى سقف الدور الاول مما يدل على الاهمال الشديد وعدم وجود جهة اشراف 
تقب تحياتى وادعو الايحدث ذلك لاحد على الاطلاق​


----------



## محمدفؤاداحمد (30 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اولا اريد ان اعرف هل السقف الاول تم شكه تماما ام انه في بداية مرحلته الاخيرة فاذا كان كذالك فهذا شئ طبيعي واذا كان قد تم فعلا شكه تماما ومر عليه بعد صبه مدة لا تقل عن 28 يوم فانظارنا تتجه نحو تصميم الشدة الخشبية مما ادى بدوره الى هبوط السقف عند اندفاع الخرسانه فوقه او هناك سبب اخر من ناحية تصميم كمية التسليح والبلاطة نفسها 
والله ولي التوفيق وربنا يعوض على المتضرر وان شاء الله خير لا تجزع


----------



## ama-ce (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*ثانيا الاسباب*

*ثانيا الاسباب*
الاخوه الزملاء جميعا جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم . وهذا هو الموضوع الاول لى وضعته للزملاء الشباب خاصه للافاده والاعتبار ولرد جزء من الجميل الذى نراه فى المنتدى المبارك وسنشرح التدعيم وخطواته بإذن الله للاستفادة وبالصور.وبالنسبه لاستفسارات الزملاء اولا و للاسف توفى احد النجارين تحت الشده وللاسف المالك مهندس والمقاول مهندس صديق للمالك لكن لايوجد اشراف للثقه المتبادله وايضا الانهيار لا علاقة له بالشده الخشبية واكثر من اصاب فى تشخيص الاسباب من الصور المهندس اسامة نوارة . والاسباب بعد مراجعة التصميم كالاتى:-
1- خطأ فى التصميم بالدرجه الاولى فعند مراجهة الرسومات اتضح ان الباكيه المنهارة ابعادها 8*9 متر 
بدون كمرات وسمك وتسليح غير كافى للقص الثاقب عند عمود الركن (punching shear)
وتوجد باكيه متماثله الا انها لم تنهار لوجود كمره ساقطة وعمود جانبى ولكن حدث شرخ فى نفس منطقة الانهيار والمشار اليه باليد فى الصوره.
2- لا شك ان التنفيذ ساعد على تحقيق الانهيار فلم يكن هناك اشراف واغلب الاسباب التى ذكرها الزملاء صحيحة لكن خطا التصميم كان كافى للانهيار 
3- عند مراجعة التصميم اتضح وجود كمرات وبلاطات واعمده وكوابيل غير امنة ومن المعاينة تلاحظ وجود شروخ فى بعض البلاطات وترخيم كبير فى البلاطه المماثله للبلاطة المنهاره وسنعرض بالصور الشروخ ومراحل العلاج 
4- العجيب مع كل هذا ان بعض الاعمدة والقواعد تتحمل ثلاثة اضعاف الاحمال الواقعة عليها بينما بعض الاعمدة والقواعد غير آمنة وتم تدعيمها وسيتم العرض بالصور 
ومعذره لبطئى فى العرض والطرح لكثرة المشاغل.​


----------



## ابن البلد (2 أكتوبر 2010)

السبب غير المباشر هو خلل في التنفيذ
كما أشار الأخ أسامة نوارة
الله يعوض عليهم


----------



## ahmed wafa (9 أكتوبر 2010)

أعتقد والله اعلم ان هذا السقف اتحمل قبل معاده بمعنى انه كان مصصم لوصول الاحمال له بعد 28 يوم ولكن لسرعة التنفيذ تم عمل سقف الدور التالى مباشرة ونتيجة الاحمال العالية جدا نتيجة الاوزان والهزاز تم الثقب بالسقف مما ادى الى الانهيار


----------



## Eyadko (9 أكتوبر 2010)

اعتقد من وجهة نظري ان المهندس الذي صمم لم يصمم مساحات واسعه من قبل او انه كان يصمم بطريقة النجار المسلح يعني كذا سيخ في العمود كذا في كذا وعمود كام في كام في الباكية كذا وهذا غير صحيح ومن الاكيد ان ظروف التشغيل كانت غير امنه بالمره والخرسانة كانت فيها الwater cement ratio غير امنه وهذا مهم جدا في ال


----------



## Eyadko (9 أكتوبر 2010)

اعتقد من وجهة نظري ان المهندس لم يصمم باستخدام الكود او القواعد بل كده وخلاص ذي بعض المهندسين الذين نسوا طرق التصميم العلمية وتدخلوا مثل النجار الذي كان يصمم قديما بل في الاحياء والقرى لا يعطوا هذا العمل لمهندس بل النجار هو المهندس وممكن احسن منه ومن ناحية اخرى ظروف الصب غير امنه ونسبة الwater cement ratio غير امنه لا اريد الطاله فالمهندس اسامه نواره تفضل مشكورا بعرض الموضوع بقدر وافي
والله الموفق ربنا يعوض على المالك وعلى المهندس وحالته النفسية دي اصعب خساره من الفلوس


----------



## ama-ce (17 أكتوبر 2010)

*ثالثا العلاج*

*[font=&quot]ثالثا العلاج[/font]*​ *[font=&quot]وقد تم العلاج بالمراحل التاليه[/font]*
*§ **[font=&quot]مرحلة الدراسه الانشائية للعقار[/font]*
*§ **[font=&quot]مرحلة التدعيم وطرقه وبدائله[/font]*

*[font=&quot]وشملت مرحلة الدراسه الانشائيه للعقار على الاتى:-[/font]*
*1- **[font=&quot]المعاينة على الطبيعة [/font]*
*2- **[font=&quot]الرفع المساحى [/font]*
*3- **[font=&quot]دراسة الرسومات الانشائية والمعمارية المنفذة [/font]*
*4- **[font=&quot]مطابقة الرسومات مع الرفع المساحى والمنفذ على الطبيعة [/font]*
*5- **[font=&quot]دراسة التقرير الفنى للتربة والاساسات[/font]*
*6- **[font=&quot]اعادة تصميم الاساسات والاعمدة والبلاطات للمنشأ بالكامل[/font]*
*7- **[font=&quot] اجراء الاختبارات الغير متلفة للخرسانة المسلحة بناءا على البيانات المستخلصه من الدراسه السابقه [/font]*
*8- **[font=&quot]إعداد مشروع التدعيم للاساسات والاعمده والبلاطات[/font]*
*[font=&quot]وسنوالى الشرح للدراسه الانشائيه قبل رفع صور التدعيم مع الرد على اى استفسارات بالنسبه للدراسه الانشائيه[/font]*


----------



## amssr2 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

اعتقد ان حديد التسليح لم يصل للعمدة الارتكاز وبذلك بلاطة السقف السفلي لم تتحمل القص النايج من احمال الدور الجاري صبه


----------



## محمد هاشم المصلاوي (17 أكتوبر 2010)

من المكن أن هناك أكثر من مشكلة
خرسانة السقف السفلي ضعيفة أو ليست جافة كفاية
القالب الخشبي ضعيف
طريقة صب الخرسانة سريعة


----------



## architectonic (17 أكتوبر 2010)

يظهر من الصور الأخطاء الشائعة التالية 

بحر كبير بلا كامرة ولا حتى روابط إسناد في توزيع الحمل 
- الصورة توضح التهشم في منطقة الإنفصال مما يعني خطأ في أحد العناصر التالية ( خلط الإسمنت - تركيبة الإسمنت - عملية الصب للإسمنت نفسها ) 
- خطأ فادح في الأعمدة الغير مدمجة مع البلاطة بشكل محكم وبالتالي حدوث الخطأ الفادح في الهبوط المباشر نتيجة عدم توزع الحمل بشكل صحيح فأصبحت الأعمدة مصدر خطر على البلاطة 


في النهاية نحمد الله على حدوث المشكلة بشكل مباشر قبل تسلم المسلمين الشقق المغشوشة وأمل أن يتعظ المقاول 
و لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (19 أكتوبر 2010)

لا ليس ضرورى ان يكون اسمنت او خرسانه مغشوشه

والله حسب سيناريوا الانهيار

اما الشده للدور العلوى كانت ضعيفه و اثناء الصب وقع السقف فنزل سقوط حر من ارتفاع 3 او 4 متر فحدث قوة صدم ديناميكيه على السقف الى اسفل منه فانهار معاه و خاصة ان الحمل كبير و السقف حديث الصب

او انه فك شده السقف الاول بالكامل و طلع حمل عليه بشده السقف الاعلى فكان الحمل عالى عليه و هو حمل السقف نفسه و حمل السقف الجديد و الشدات و العماله و قوة المضخة و فى نفس الوقت الخرسانه لسه حديثة الصب ممكن من اسبوع فقط


----------



## AL_SALLAMI (19 أكتوبر 2010)

eng_a_h_helal قال:


> أولا الله يعوض على المتضرر خيرا ان شاء الله
> سؤال : كم مر من الزمن على صب السقف السفلي ؟
> فربما لم تصل الخرسانه الى الشك المطلوب لتتحمل وزن السقف العلوي الجديد
> والله أعلى وأعلم



والله اعلم لوجود اسباب اخرى
ولاكني اعتقد انها الاسباب الرئيسية لمثل هذه الانهيارات نتيجة العجله في رفع الادوار


----------



## عمار يوسف صالح (19 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم إخوتي وأخواتي:
لم يتحمل السقف السفلي أحمال السقف الجاري صبه وخاصة وجود الدفع الديناميكي للخرسانة على السقف وهذا ما سبب الانهيار لهذا الجزء


----------



## مهند الجنابي (20 أكتوبر 2010)

اعتقد ان الخلل ليس نقطه واحده 
اولا واضح ان التدعيم للقالب خطأ فهو متباعد وغير متراكب بشكل صحيح
ثانيا اعتقد ان السقف الاسفل لم ينضج كفايه فربما هناك استعجال
ثالثا حمل الصدمه هو الذي ادى الى خرق العمود للسقف
اخيرا مهم جدا التاكد من تدعيم القوالب بشكل امين تماما تجنبا لهكذا نوع من المشاكل


----------



## ama-ce (28 أكتوبر 2010)

*صور المعاينه الاولى*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اولا الاخوه الزملاء جميعا جزاكم الله خيرا على المرور واثراء النقاش حول اسباب الانهيار
ثانيا ارفق لكم بعض الصور للمعاينه الاولى للانهيار وعلى فكره جميع الصور السابقة من تصوير المالك
عقب الانهيار اما الصور القادمه فكانت بعد بدء المقاول ازالة الانهيار واعادة الاعمال بدون اى دراسه 
وسنوالى الخطوات اولا بعض الصور





هذة الصوره تبين ازالة الانهيار وعمل شده خشبيه لبدء العمل وقد قمنا بازالة هذه الشدة بالكامل 
حتى نتمكن من التدعيم





هذه الصوره للوجهه وبها التماثل بين الباكيه المنهاره فى اليسار والباكيه اليمنى التى لم تنهار لوجود كمره جانبيه كما سنبين





هذه الصوره للبواكى الخلفيه وتبين ان البحور كبيره 7.48 م ولم يتم التسليح الكافى لها ولكنها لم تنهار لانها بالنظام الكمرى وحدث بها شروخ وسنشرح كيفية التدعيم.


----------



## asd salim (28 أكتوبر 2010)

_i think the main reason of the failure is one of the following or may be all:=-_
_the 1st roof is designed for life load which is less than the weight of the fresh concrete plus the formork and may be the casting of the 2nd roof was made at age that the concrete stil not hav the design strength..i mean age less trhan 28 days_
_2nd there is mistake in design for punching at corner column and i think the is the main reson of failure...or the reinforcement did not continued inside the column with the required length for anchorage and the is also..may be main reason too_
_3rd there is weekness in formwork support and the load of fresh concrete not well distibuted during casting..in this case the 2nd floor failed 1st so the impact of the fresh concrete which fall from above made excessive load on the 1st roof_
_wish any of the workers ionform us whick roof failed 1st_
_regards _


----------



## asd salim (28 أكتوبر 2010)

it is very good tht such problems were sent so discussions can be made for actual engineering case
thx for the eng who sent tht


----------



## asd salim (28 أكتوبر 2010)

as i see more pics...i think may be there are edge beams not casted in the 1st roof which was the main cause of punching near the edge column


----------



## asd salim (28 أكتوبر 2010)

pls can we get the archtechural drawings so we can design the building and compair tht with the structural drawings so we can make sure if the design made before for the building is correct,,,
im ready to help
regards


----------



## asd salim (28 أكتوبر 2010)

can we send this issue to engineers working wth sap or etabs software to discuss the problem
regards


----------



## asd salim (28 أكتوبر 2010)

pls i advice the contractor not to rebuild the building with the same details til he b sure tht the desgin is correct


----------



## asd salim (28 أكتوبر 2010)

pls we need the drawings...to evaluate the problem


----------



## ط/هندسه (28 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

من وجهة نظري ان سبب الانهيار يعتمد على بضعة عناصر وهي 
اولا :السقف في الدور السفلي مبين من الصوره انه انهار وهذا ما جعل الشده الخشبيه تنهار للسقف العلوي ويرجع ذالك الي انه اما ان السقف لم يكتمل تحمل قوته الى 80% واكثر وهذا سبب وارد و, والسبب الرئيسي هو انه التسليح في الطابق السفلي لم يكون جيد حسب الاكواد حيث انه لم يتم ربط الكمرات الى الاحمده وانما طرحت بجانبها وافوقها دون ربط مع الاعمده بحيث تبين الصوره انسلاخ الحديد لسقف من العمود وليس الكسر 
ثانيا : ان الشده الخشبيه لم تكون بالشكل المطلوب ولم تدعم جيد و هذا السبب قد يوكن من احد الاسباب لانهيار السقف

اما انا فارجح الحاله الاول لان السقف السفلي انهار مع السقف العلوي وهو مسبق الصب


----------



## ط/هندسه (28 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

من وجهة نظري ان سبب الانهيار يعتمد على بضعة عناصر وهي 
اولا :السقف في الدور السفلي مبين من الصوره انه انهار وهذا ما جعل الشده الخشبيه تنهار للسقف العلوي ويرجع ذالك الي انه اما ان السقف لم يكتمل تحمل قوته الى 80% واكثر وهذا سبب وارد و, والسبب الرئيسي هو انه التسليح في الطابق السفلي لم يكون جيد حسب الاكواد حيث انه لم يتم ربط الكمرات الى الاحمده وانما طرحت بجانبها وافوقها دون ربط مع الاعمده بحيث تبين الصوره انسلاخ الحديد لسقف من العمود وليس الكسر 
ثانيا : ان الشده الخشبيه لم تكون بالشكل المطلوب ولم تدعم جيد و هذا السبب قد يوكن من احد الاسباب لانهيار السقف

اما انا فارجح الحاله الاول لان السقف السفلي انهار مع السقف العلوي وهو مسبق الصب


----------



## مصطفى كريم (28 أكتوبر 2010)

من الواضح والله اعلم ان البلاطة لم تصصم لتحمل shear and punching
لذا نلاحظ ان البلاطة اخترقت العمود ومن العوامل التى تأثر على shear & punching هى fcu
وهى مقاومة الخرسانة للضغط بعد 28 يوم
ونلاحظ ايضا ان الخرسانة شكلها غير طبيعى كأنها تراب وليست كتل

والله أعلى وأعلم


----------



## ama-ce (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*ملاحظات صحيحه*



مصطفى كريم قال:


> من الواضح والله اعلم ان البلاطة لم تصصم لتحمل shear and punching
> لذا نلاحظ ان البلاطة اخترقت العمود ومن العوامل التى تأثر على shear & punching هى fcu
> وهى مقاومة الخرسانة للضغط بعد 28 يوم
> ونلاحظ ايضا ان الخرسانة شكلها غير طبيعى كأنها تراب وليست كتل
> ...



الاخ الفاضل مصطفى كريم ملاحظات حضرتك صحيحه كلها
والسبب الاول كان كافيا بمفرده للانهيار كما تبين من مراجعتى للتصميم المنفذ


----------



## ama-ce (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*السقف السفلى سبب الانهيار*



ط/هندسه قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> من وجهة نظري ان سبب الانهيار يعتمد على بضعة عناصر وهي
> اولا :السقف في الدور السفلي مبين من الصوره انه انهار وهذا ما جعل الشده الخشبيه تنهار للسقف العلوي ويرجع ذالك الي انه اما ان السقف لم يكتمل تحمل قوته الى 80% واكثر وهذا سبب وارد و, والسبب الرئيسي هو انه التسليح في الطابق السفلي لم يكون جيد حسب الاكواد حيث انه لم يتم ربط الكمرات الى الاحمده وانما طرحت بجانبها وافوقها دون ربط مع الاعمده بحيث تبين الصوره انسلاخ الحديد لسقف من العمود وليس الكسر
> ...




جزاك الله خيرا والسقف السقلى سبب الانهيار خد بالك من check punshing for corners coulumns


----------



## ama-ce (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*مصر القاهرة*



asd salim قال:


> can we know which contry this building?



جزاك الله خيرا 
البلد مصر -القاهرة


----------



## ama-ce (30 أكتوبر 2010)

الزميل الفاضل asd salim


> *2nd there is mistake in design for punching at corner column and i think the is the main reson of failure...or the reinforcement did not continued inside the column with the required length for anchorage and the is also..may be main reason too*


جزاك الله خيرا 
جميع استنتاجاتك اسباب صحيحة لمثل هذا الانهيار اذا كانت مجتمعة
لكن هذا السبب بمفرده كان كافيا لحدوث الانهيار


----------



## eng.walid2010 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*البلاطة غير محملة على العمود*

البلاطة غير محملة على العمود 
انظر إلى الصورة رقم 4 يتضح لك أن اليلاطة غير محملة على العمود
الصبللسقف يتم بدون ركيزة 
طبعا لازم ينهار


----------



## odwan (30 أكتوبر 2010)

في أعتقادي الشخصي وحسب الصور وضعية الشدات لم تكن جيدة وكذلك نوعية الخرسانة لم تكن وفق المواصفات المتعارف عليها


----------



## ama-ce (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*صور اخطاء الرسومات المنفذه*


----------



## ama-ce (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*صور اخطاء الرسومات المنفذه*


----------



## ama-ce (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*صور اخطاء الرسومات المنفذه*


----------



## ama-ce (27 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخوه الزملاء 
السم عليكم ورحمة الله 
ارفقت لكم صور التصميم الذى تم تنفيذه وواضح ان البحور كبيره والتسليح للبلاطات غير كافى وكذلك القطاعات وعمود الركن الذى حدث عندة الانهيار
اما البواكى الخلفيه فلم يحدث لها انهيار لانها بنظام كمرى وان كانت الكمرات غير امنه ايضا الا انها لم تنهار . وباكية الواجهه الاماميه اليمنى لم تنهار بسبب وجود الكمره الجانبيه وان حدث بها تشريخ كما فى صور المعاينه وسنتناول كيف تمت الدراسه للمشروع والعلاج ومعذره فى التاخير
​


----------



## ama-ce (30 نوفمبر 2010)

*صور اخطاء الرسومات المنفذه بحجم صغير*


----------



## hmozach (30 نوفمبر 2010)

*Can we get a clearer version of the drawings?*

Can you please attach the drawings in a larger scale so that we can see their details (Spans, Slab thickness, reinforcement mesh, additional reinforcement, etc)?

Thanks for the interesting subject!​


----------



## uvi_mah (30 نوفمبر 2010)

الحمدلله على كل شئ طبعا 
انا من رايى ان العيب فى التصميم والاستلام لانه من الواضح ان الاعمدة موش متوصلة كويس مع الكمرات او بلاطة السقف لان الانهيار للسقف السفلى كان من الاولى ان الاعمدة تنهار معاه او ان الخرسانة لم تصل للاجهاد الاقصى ليها وده احتمال ضعيف لان ما دام السقف السفلى ما زال متحمل على الشدة الخشبية والا اذا كانت الشدة ضعيفة


----------



## eng/waleed (30 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

كما تفضل اخواتى المهندسين فى شرح اسباب انهيار السقفين واتفق معاهم فى رايهم
اعتقد فى اهمال شديد من كل القائمين على المشروع من بداية التصميم للتنفيذ
لان المهندس التنفيذى يجب بعد استلام مخططات التصميم فى ان يشيك عليها بنفسه لانها كلفت ارواح ناس
واعتقد ان المبنى اتصمم بالخبرة وليس على اسس علمية 
فيه اوقات التصميم الكويس والممتاز يدارى على اى عيوب تحدث فى المنشأجراء خطأ تنفيذى
وتعازى للروح التى فقدت فى هذاالمنشىء جراء الاهمال وشكرا


----------



## boushy (30 نوفمبر 2010)

اظن ان كل الاخوة اصابوا فيما قالوا ويمكن ايجاز كل ذلك في ان 
1- التصميم سئ للغاية 
2- الاشراف اسوأ
3- العمالة مستعجلة


----------



## ama-ce (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*ملف السقف المنفذ المنهار اوتوكاد*

مشاهدة المرفق for-moltaqa.zip

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
مرفق ملف السقف المنفذ المنهار اوتوكاد
مشاهدة المرفق for-moltaqa.zip


----------



## أسامه نواره (3 ديسمبر 2010)

الاح المهندس/ama-ce
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
برجاء اعادة تحميل ملف الاتوكاد 2007 بدلا من 2010 لكى يتم مشاهدته
تقبل تحياتى​


----------



## ama-ce (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*الملف 2007*



أسامه نواره قال:


> الاح المهندس/ama-ce
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> برجاء اعادة تحميل ملف الاتوكاد 2007 بدلا من 2010 لكى يتم مشاهدته
> تقبل تحياتى​



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخ الفاضل /م اسامه نواره
جزاك الله خيرا على مرورك واهتمامك وعلى فكره انا من المعجبين بمواضيعك الممتازه . ومرفق الملف 2007 وعند عرض العلاج الذى تم عمله بالموقع احب اثراءك للمناقشه وجزاكم الله خيرا 
مشاهدة المرفق for-moltaqa2007.rar


----------



## أسامه نواره (3 ديسمبر 2010)

الاح المهندس/ama-ce
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


> الاخ الفاضل /م اسامه نواره
> جزاك الله خيرا على مرورك واهتمامك وعلى فكره انا من المعجبين بمواضيعك الممتازه . ومرفق الملف 2007 وعند عرض العلاج الذى تم عمله بالموقع احب اثراءك للمناقشه وجزاكم الله خيرا


وجزاكم مثله ان شاء الله 
اشكرك شكرا جزيلا على شعورك وبالعكس أنت عرضت موضوع فى منتهى الاهميه
الى أن يتم فتح ومشاهدت الملف المرفق لك تحياتى


----------



## زكريا محمد عاشور (3 ديسمبر 2010)

قد يكون السبب عدم وجود كانات بالاعمدة او ان عددها غير كافى مما ادى لتباعد اسياخ حديد الاعمدة عن بعضها البعض وتجمعها على الاجناب وبالتالى الغيت وظيفة الاعمدة وحدث الانهيار


----------



## ama-ce (3 ديسمبر 2010)

زكريا محمد عاشور قال:


> قد يكون السبب عدم وجود كانات بالاعمدة او ان عددها غير كافى مما ادى لتباعد اسياخ حديد الاعمدة عن بعضها البعض وتجمعها على الاجناب وبالتالى الغيت وظيفة الاعمدة وحدث الانهيار


الاخ الفاضل زكريا 
الانهيار ليس له علاقه بالاعمدة انظر الى الصور العمود واقف بعد الانهيار ولم يحدث له اى شىء


----------



## ama-ce (6 ديسمبر 2010)

*نتائج الدراسه الانشائيه والتفكير فى العلاج*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الاخوه الافاضل اظهرت الدراسه الانشائيه للمشروع ان هناك اخطاء فى التصميم على النحو التالى:-
1- وجود قواعد غير امنه
2- وجود اعمدة غير امنه
3- وجود كمرات غير امنه
4- وجود كوابيل غير امنه
5- وجود بلاطه حوالى 9*8 م بسمك 22 سم غير امنه وبها شروخ وترخيم 
6- فى الوقت نفسه وجود اعمدة وقواعد معامل الامان بها من 2 الى ثلاثة اضعاف الامان المطلوب.
واظهرت اختبارات الكور تست ان اجهادات الكسر للخرسانه فى المواضع المختلفه تقل وتزيد عن الاجهاد المسموح به بمقدار يتراوح من 10 الى 15 % عن الاجهاد التصميمى 
وبعد هذه الدراسه كان التفكير فى اتخاذ القرار مع المنشأ ما هو العلاج؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل يتم الازاله ام يتم التدعيم وما هى كيفية كل منهما ؟؟؟؟؟؟
مع العلم بان المبنى مساحته اكبر من 550 متر مبانى تم بناء ثلاثة ادوار البدروم والارضى والاول والانهيار حدث فى بلاطه واحدة بالدور الارضى والاول 
واترك لكم المساحه لاثراء النقاش والافاده من جميع المهندسين لاخوانهم


----------



## أسامه نواره (7 ديسمبر 2010)

*الاح المهندس/ama-ce*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​ 
*



الاخوه الافاضل اظهرت الدراسه الانشائيه للمشروع ان هناك اخطاء فى التصميم على النحو التالي

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *1- وجود قواعد غير امنه*​
> *2- وجود اعمدة غير امنه*​
> *3- وجود كمرات غير امنه*​
> *4- وجود كوابيل غير امنه*​
> ...


الحل الان اصبح اقتصادى أكثر منه هندسى بمعنى يتم دراسه كيفية تدعيم كل العناصر الانشائيه الغير امنه التى ذكرتها ثم يتم عمل حساب تكاليف هذا التدعيم بعد عمله عن طريق مكتب استشارى متخصص 
بعد ذلك نقارن بين هذه التكلفه وبين تكلفة ازالة المبنى مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار ان التدعيم لن يرجع العنصر الانشائى الى حالته الاصليه المطلوبه كما انه سوف يؤثر على الابعاد المعماريه الاصليه فى المبنى كما أن المالك سوف يتأثر نفسيا عندما يعيش فى مبنى تم تدعيمه قبل ان ينتهى من انشاءه 
تقبل تحياتى​


----------



## ama-ce (8 ديسمبر 2010)

> الحل الان اصبح اقتصادى أكثر منه هندسى بمعنى يتم دراسه كيفية تدعيم كل العناصر الانشائيه الغير امنه التى ذكرتها ثم يتم عمل حساب تكاليف هذا التدعيم بعد عمله عن طريق مكتب استشارى متخصص
> بعد ذلك نقارن بين هذه التكلفه وبين تكلفة ازالة المبنى مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار ان التدعيم لن يرجع العنصر الانشائى الى حالته الاصليه المطلوبه كما انه سوف يؤثر على الابعاد المعماريه الاصليه فى المبنى كما أن المالك سوف يتأثر نفسيا عندما يعيش فى مبنى تم تدعيمه قبل ان ينتهى من انشاءه
> تقبل تحياتى


المهندس الفاضل اسامه نواره / السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
ما شاء الله عليك جميع ارائك صائبه وهذا فعلا ما تم فى دراستنا لهذا المشروع وقد استبعدنا اربعة حلول من خمسه مراعاه للعامل الاقتصادى والمعمارى بجانب السلامة الانشائيه التى يجب الا تتطرق لها الاحتمالات النظريه فى مثل هذه المشروعات


----------



## ama-ce (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*الحلول المقترحة واسباب الاختيار للحل الامثل*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
جميع الحلول المقترحة تم دراستها فنيا وماليا وهى:-
1- الازاله واعادة الانشاء 
2- التدعيم بواسطه frb 
3-التدعيم بواسطة قطاعات حديديه 
4- التدعيم باستخدام القمصان الخرسانيه فقط
5- التدعيم بتخفيف الاحمال عن العناصر الخرسانيه باضافة اعمدة وقواعد جديدة داخل الحوائط 
فقط بدلا من القمصان للاعمدةوالقواعد والكمرات والكوابيل 
واظهرت الدراسه الاتى:-
1-_* الحل الاول *_الازاله واعادة الانشاء هو الاكثر تكلفه كما انه( حل من لا يملك الحل) وحل (من لا يفكر فى حل ) وحل من لا يثق فى علم ولا خبره 
 2 - الحل الثانى التدعيم باستخدام frb 
من الناحيه الهندسيه يحتاج خبرات خاصة وشركات متخصصه 
من الناحيه الماليه هو الاكثر تكلفه من الذى يليه .
* 3- الحل الثالث* التدعيم بواسطة قطاعات حديديه 
من الناحيه الهندسيه لاسباب كثيره غير مفضل فى مثل هذا المشروع 
من الناحيه الماليه هو الاكثر تكلفه من الذى يليه .
* 4- الحل الرابع* التدعيم باستخدام القمصان الخرسانيه فقط
من *الناحيه الهندسيه* حل سىء معماريا لانه يتسبب فى زيادة قطاعات الاعمدة والكمرات ويؤثر على المعمارى 
من الناحيه الماليه هو الاكثر تكلفه من الذى يليه .
5*- الحل الخامس* التدعيم بتخفيف الاحمال عن العناصر الخرسانيه باضافة اعمدة وقواعد جديدة داخل الحوائط فقط بدلا من القمصان للاعمدة 
ةقد تم اعتماد هذا الحل وتم صب قواعد جديده مع ربطها بقواعد المبنى بواسطة ميدات مع زرع اشاير للميدات داخل القواعد والميدات الاصليه وبذا تم الغاء عمل قمصان لمعظم القواعد والاعمده والكمرات والكوابيل إلا فى اضيق الحدود
وبقيت اكبر مشكله هى البلاطه الكبيره المماثله لللبلاطه المنهاره والتى بها ترخيم وشروخ وآيله للسقوط
كان التحدى الاكبر هو عدم ازالة هذه البلاطه وسنفرد لهذه البلاطه مشاركه خاصه مدعمه بالصور 
واليكم بعض الصور من الموقع اثناء التدعيم


----------



## البلتاجى (8 ديسمبر 2010)

الإجابة عن الأسئلة التالية هي الحل
1- هل قام احد الافراد باضعاف الشدة راجع المشاكل مع افراد الموقع و اهمهم النجار 
2- هل قمت بمراجعة الشدة الحشبية قبل الصب
3- هل تم فك شدة سقف الارضي قبل وصولة للمقاومة المطلوبة و تحميلة بسقف الاول
4- راجع الخرسانة من المصنع في حال الانهيار بعد فك الشدة
5- تسليح سقف الارضي يتحمل و لا لأ حيث لا يوجد كمر حتي علي الواجهات
و الله يعوض عليك و رب ضارة نافعة


----------



## ama-ce (8 ديسمبر 2010)

البلتاجى قال:


> الإجابة عن الأسئلة التالية هي الحل
> 1- هل قام احد الافراد باضعاف الشدة راجع المشاكل مع افراد الموقع و اهمهم النجار
> 2- هل قمت بمراجعة الشدة الحشبية قبل الصب
> 3- هل تم فك شدة سقف الارضي قبل وصولة للمقاومة المطلوبة و تحميلة بسقف الاول
> ...


الاخ البلتاجى
لا علاقه بالشدة او الخرسانه فى الانهيار وانما السبب الاكبر هو خطا التصميم ويبدو انك لم تقرا الموضوع بالكامل لتجد الاجابات


----------



## ama-ce (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*صور التدعيم باقل الامكانيات المتاحه للمالك والمقاول*






عمود حامل لكمرة




عامود حامل لبلاطة البدروم ولكمرة الارضى 
ملاحظه هامه
( هناك تفاصيل غير موجوده بالصور لربط العمود مع الكمره او البلاطه بواسطة زرع اشاير )




قاعدة تم صبها داخل حمام السباحه


----------



## ama-ce (8 ديسمبر 2010)

​




اتصال العمود بالبلاطه




قاعدة وعمود وميدات مستجده




قميص لكمره مع عمود


----------



## ama-ce (8 ديسمبر 2010)

تدعيم بلاطات البدروم


----------



## أسامه نواره (8 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ama-ce
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> جميع الحلول المقترحة تم دراستها فنيا وماليا وهى:-
> 1- الازاله واعادة الانشاء
> 2- التدعيم بواسطه frb
> ...


بالفعل دراسه وتسلسل فى الافكار والعمل الهندسى أكثر من رائع 
جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا العمل وعلى هذه المشاركه الممتازه من قبلكم
ولكن اسمح لى أن انقد التنفيذ فى التدعيم وكذلك بعض الملاحظات الفنيه وتتمثل فى الاتى :-
1- لايصح تدعيم السقف بدون عمل شده معدنيه أسفل هذا السقف وخصوصا أثناء التكسير وزرع الاشاير لكى لايستمر الهبوط فى السقف أو أن يحدث انهيار للبلاطه أثناء التكسير فيها وأثناء زرع الاشاير وكذلك الحال فيما تم عمله من اضافة عمود وعمل فتحه فى السقف بدون تدعيم السقف نفسه بشده معدنيه 
2- اعترض وبشده على طريقة معالجة اتصال العمود الجديد مع السقف القديم 
3- واضح من الصور سوء حالة الشده الخشبيه المستخدمه 
4- واضح من صوره القاعده الجديده التى تم اضافتها وكذلك العمود الذى تم اضافته أنه لايختلف فى الجوده فى شكل الخرسانه عن الخرسانه القديمه بل على العكس مما يدل على عدم استخدام اضافات للخرسانه الطازجه
اشكرك مره ثانيه على هذه المشاركه واطلب منك توضيح المواد التى استخدمت فى التدعيم من مواد واضافات كيمائيه وكذلك نوع الزلط المستحدم اذا كان موقعك فى المشروع يسمح بذلك 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## ama-ce (10 ديسمبر 2010)

المهندس الفاضل اسامه نوارة​مشاركتك السابقه كانت هامه جدا لازالة الكثير من اللبس 
اولا قولكم


> - لايصح تدعيم السقف بدون عمل شده معدنيه أسفل هذا السقف وخصوصا أثناء التكسير وزرع الاشاير لكى لايستمر الهبوط فى السقف أو أن يحدث انهيار للبلاطه أثناء التكسير فيها وأثناء زرع الاشاير وكذلك الحال فيما تم عمله من اضافة عمود وعمل فتحه فى السقف بدون تدعيم السقف نفسه بشده معدنيه
> 2


 هذا صحيح تماما بل انه يجب صلب السقف الحامل للسقف المصلوب وهذا مانبهنا عليه بشدة وتم تنفيذه اثناء تدعيم البلاطه التى حدث بها الترخيم والشروخ والتى لم يتم لها زرع عمود لمراعاة المعمارى وسيتم ادراج صورها وطريقة معالجتها . والاعمده الموجوده بالصور لتدعيم سقف الارضى وليس سقف البدروم ولذلك لم يتم صلب سقف البدروم فى مرحلة صب الاعمده وانما تم صلبه اتناء تدعيم بلاطة الارضى المشرخه.
ثانيا قولكم


> - اعترض وبشده على طريقة معالجة اتصال العمود الجديد مع السقف القديم


النظريه التى بنينا على اساسها التدعيم كما بالصوره المرفقه ان عمل قمصان لقاعدتين وعمودين وكمره
اكثر تكلفه واقل امانا من زرع عمود وقاعدة بين العمودين داخل حوائط الارضى والعلوى كما ان العمود المزروع سيساهم فى حمل السقف الرابع الذى لم يتم تنفيذه كما ان التدعيم لابد له من مقاول متخصص




واما قولكم


> 3- واضح من الصور سوء حالة الشده الخشبيه المستخدمه
> 4- واضح من صوره القاعده الجديده التى تم اضافتها وكذلك العمود الذى تم اضافته أنه لايختلف فى الجوده فى شكل الخرسانه عن الخرسانه القديمه بل على العكس مما يدل على عدم استخدام اضافات للخرسانه الطازجه
> اشكرك مره ثانيه على هذه المشاركه واطلب منك توضيح المواد التى استخدمت فى التدعيم من مواد واضافات كيمائيه وكذلك نوع الزلط المستحدم اذا كان موقعك فى المشروع يسمح بذلك
> تقبل تحياتى


فاولا اشكرك بشده 
ثانيا اوضح امور مهمه


----------



## ama-ce (10 ديسمبر 2010)

> واما قولكم
> اقتباس:
> 3- واضح من الصور سوء حالة الشده الخشبيه المستخدمه
> 4- واضح من صوره القاعده الجديده التى تم اضافتها وكذلك العمود الذى تم اضافته أنه لايختلف فى الجوده فى شكل الخرسانه عن الخرسانه القديمه بل على العكس مما يدل على عدم استخدام اضافات للخرسانه الطازجه
> ...


 امور هندسيه وامور واقعيه
1- قوة الخرسانه فى المبنى القديم ضعيفه كما هو واضح من الصور وكما تاكدنا من الكور تست
2- لا حاجه هندسيه لنا فى ان تكون الخرسانه القديمه بإجهاد كسر 215 كجم/ سم2 بينما الخرسانه الجديده باجهاد 300 او 400 كجم/سم2
3- من المفضل انشائيا ان تكون خرسانة المبنى كلها من نفس الرتبه ليكون لها نفس السلوك الانشائى فى مواجهة الاحمال المختلفه واحيانا لظروف تصميميه خاصه نقوم بزيادة رتبة خرسانة الاعمده عن السقف او العكس لكن تظل جميع العناصر الانشائيه المتماثله لها نفس الرتبه ليكون لها نفس السلوك الانشائى فى مواجهة الزلازل مثلاً او غيرها .
4- زراعة الاعمدة والقواعد الجديده داخل المبنى كان هدفها الهندسى تخفيف الاحمال عن جميع الخرسانات السيئه القديمه لتتحمل بامان تام الاحمال الفعليه وكذلك الاعمده الجديدة وقد تم اعادة التصميم بناءا على اضعف رتبه خرسانه .
5- مما سبق لم يكن لنا حاجه الى اضافه اضافات كيماويه للخرسانه من الناحيه الهندسيه وساذكر من الناحيه الواقعيه لماذا رفضنا الاعتماد على الكيماويات فى المشروع .
6- اما الكيماويات المستخدمه فى زرع الاشاير فنحن لم نعد نذكر باللوحات اسم المادة المستخدمه فى الزرع اولا لعدم الدعايه التجاريه ثانيا تبين فى بعض المشروعات ان المقاول احيانا ياتى بالماده المنصوص عليها بالاسم فى الرسومات ولكنها سيئة التخزين او منتهية الصلاحيه واحيانا يكون لديه منتجات مستوردة اكثر كفاءه لذا نحن ننص على صفة الماده ووظيفتها الهندسيه فقط وننص على الاختبارات عليها والعبره بالاختبار والاستلام.
معذره فانا اقوم من المشاركه من اجل صلاة الجماعه وساتابع ان شاء الله


----------



## أسامه نواره (10 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ama-ce
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​اولا اشكرك جزيل الشكر على هذا الموضوع الاكثر من رائع وارجو ان نتناقش فيه بالتفصيل 


أسامه نواره قال:


> - اعترض وبشده على طريقة معالجة اتصال العمود الجديد مع السقف القديم


اعتراضى للاتصال بين العمود المستحدث الجديد مع السقف اللاكمرى هو اضافة (drop panel) فقط من اسفل وبابعاد كما هو معروف لاتقل عن ربع البحر ولكن الصوره توضح انها بابعاد لاتزيد عن 30 الى 40 سم حول ابعاد العمود من اسفل السقف
وكذلك اعتراضى الاساسى هو عدم معالجتة العزوم السالبه على هذا العمود الجديد من الدراسه الجديده فالمفروض اضافة حديد اضافى علوى على هذا العمود والذى لم يتم عمله ومعالجة ذلك كما فى الصوره 
فاذا كانت هناك دراسه لهذا العمود على برنامج الساب أو السيف برجاء توضيح ذلك وتوضيح كيفية المعالجه التى تمت لهذا العمود 


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> جميع الحلول المقترحة تم دراستها فنيا وماليا وهى:-
> 1- الازاله واعادة الانشاء
> 2- التدعيم بواسطه frb
> ...


اذا تم عمل دراسه انشائيه بالطرق السابقه برجاء ارفاقها لكى تعم الفائده
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## ama-ce (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*المهندس الفاضل / اسامه نواره 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
*استكمالا للرد السابق
واما الامور الواقعيه فلعلك لم تلحظ عنوان مشاركة صور التدعيم 


> *صور التدعيم باقل الامكانيات المتاحه للمالك والمقاول*


لك ان تتصور دخول مكتبك المالك والمقاول معاً ......المالك مهندس (بترول )مذبوح فى تحويشة عمره والمقاول (مهندس معمارى) صديقه الشخصى مذبوح فى تحمله الكامل لمسئولية الانهيار وموت احد العمال لانه المصمم والمنفذ للمشروع ومطلوب منك الانقاذ بامان تام وباقل التكاليف وبنفس المقاول المنفذ والذى لا يملك شده معدنيه او معدات حديثه او شده خشبيه جيدة ولا خبرة له فى التدعيم .
هذا الواقع كان معطيات المساله الهندسيه وكان التحدى هو كيفية حلها بهذه الامكانيات الضعيفه
بدون شركات متخصصه فى التدعيم وبالامكانيات البدائيه 
لهذا ترددت كثيرا فى نشر صور التدعيم لانها فى الظاهر لا تشرف الاستشارى ولكن الحقيقه اردت ان يتعلم الشباب التحدى للواقع باقل الامكانيات. 
- [font=&quot]الى الان لم نتعرض لكيفية تدعيم البلاطه 9*8 م التى بها ترخيم وشروخ وبشرط عدم زرع اعمده داخليه وباستخدام الطرق البدائيه وباقل التكاليف[/font] _*والذى كان التحدى الاكبر فى هذا المشروع *_ ساترك الموضوع للنقاش والاستفادة
وانا اشكرك لانك افدت الموضوع كثيرا بمشاركاتك القيمه وارجو منك المزيد​ 
​


----------



## أسامه نواره (10 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ama-ce
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 


> لك ان تتصور دخول مكتبك المالك والمقاول معاً ......المالك مهندس (بترول )مذبوح فى تحويشة عمره والمقاول (مهندس معمارى) صديقه الشخصى مذبوح فى تحمله الكامل لمسئولية الانهيار وموت احد العمال لانه المصمم والمنفذ للمشروع ومطلوب منك الانقاذ بامان تام وباقل التكاليف وبنفس المقاول المنفذ والذى لا يملك شده معدنيه او معدات حديثه او شده خشبيه جيدة ولا خبرة له فى التدعيم .
> هذا الواقع كان معطيات المساله الهندسيه وكان التحدى هو كيفية حلها بهذه الامكانيات الضعيفه
> 
> بدون شركات متخصصه فى التدعيم وبالامكانيات البدائيه
> ...


 جزاكم الله خيرا على اعادة تذكيرى مره ثانيه ولكن لنركز على الدراسة الانشائيه من قبلكم لان كما اتضح انكم اصبحتم الاستشارى الجديد 
برجاء ارفاق اى رسومات توضيحه للمشاركه السابقه لكى تعم الفائده
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## ama-ce (10 ديسمبر 2010)

_المهندس الفاضل / اسامه نواره _
_ السلام عليكم ورحمة الله_
​


> *اعتراضى للاتصال بين العمود المستحدث الجديد مع السقف اللاكمرى هو اضافة (drop panel) فقط من اسفل وبابعاد كما هو معروف لاتقل عن ربع البحر ولكن الصوره توضح انها بابعاد لاتزيد عن 30 الى 40 سم حول ابعاد العمود من اسفل السقف
> وكذلك اعتراضى الاساسى هو عدم معالجتة العزوم السالبه على هذا العمود الجديد من الدراسه الجديده فالمفروض اضافة حديد اضافى علوى على هذا العمود والذى لم يتم عمله ومعالجة ذلك كما فى الصوره
> فاذا كانت هناك دراسه لهذا العمود على برنامج الساب أو السيف برجاء توضيح ذلك وتوضيح كيفية المعالجه التى تمت لهذا العمود *


لم نكن فى حاجه الى * (drop panel) فالبلاطه اصلا آمنه كما فى الرسم السابق ومع ذلك تم اضافة شبكه علويه وخرسانه بارتفاع 6 سم داخل االبلاط لمقاومة العزم السالب نتيجة اضافة العمود والصور السابقه بها امثله من اضافة هذه الشبكه العلويه فى عدة مواضع

ثانيا لم تكن الدراسه لهذا العمود بمفرده ولكن كما رايت من ملف الانشائى السابق ان الكمرات لسقف الارضى غير امنه 
*


----------



## ama-ce (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*المهندس الفاضل / اسامه نواره 
 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
*سارفق لكم الرسومات الانشاثيه والتفاصيل بعد استكمال الموضوع ومناقشاته وخاصه البلاطه الآيله للسقوط ​


----------



## ama-ce (12 ديسمبر 2010)

*
المهندس الفاضل / اسامه نواره 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله​*


> - الى الان لم نتعرض لكيفية تدعيم البلاطه 9*8 م التى بها ترخيم وشروخ وبشرط عدم زرع اعمده داخليه وباستخدام الطرق البدائيه وباقل التكاليف والذى كان التحدى الاكبر فى هذا المشروع ساترك الموضوع للنقاش والاستفادة
> وانا اشكرك لانك افدت الموضوع كثيرا بمشاركاتك القيمه وارجو منك المزيد



اين المشاركه ياباشمهندس اسامه بصراحه مشاركاتك فيها فكر وعلم ولهذ ا اهتم بها


----------



## أسامه نواره (12 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ama-ce
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


> اين المشاركه ياباشمهندس اسامه بصراحه مشاركاتك فيها فكر وعلم ولهذ ا اهتم بها


جزاكم الله خيرا اخى الكريم وهذا من حسن خلقك 
اشكرك على موضوعك الاكثر من رائع والذى يحتاج الى المزيد من الصور والرسومات منك لكى تعم الفائده والدراسه والاراء من الاخوه الزملاء
ونحن فى الانتظار كما وعدتنا​


> سارفق لكم الرسومات الانشاثيه والتفاصيل بعد استكمال الموضوع ومناقشاته وخاصه البلاطه الآيله للسقوط


تقبل تحياتى


----------



## alaa k s (12 ديسمبر 2010)

انا ارجح من خلال الصور اولا لا يوجد تدعيم للسقف السفلى ثانيا الخرسانة للسقف السفلى لم تصل لحد الشك المطلوب ثالثا البلاطة انفلتت من العمود وده امر محير جدا رابعا ان تكون الخلطة ليست بالنسب المطلوبة


----------



## محمد السعيد على (14 سبتمبر 2011)

yousry_abuzaid قال:


> ربما ضعف اتصال سقف الطابق الارضي بالاعمده - انظر صوره 5 و 7
> مما ادي لانهيار ذلك الجزء من الطابق تحت الحمل من شدة الطابق الجديد


 هناك اهال واضح فى استلام حداده التسليح حول الاعمده .
هناك احتمال صب العمود اولا وتم تركيب الشده الخشبيه والصب للسقف وهذا ان حدث لابد من معاقبه الكل .
هل تم الفك للشده قبل الميعاد المطلوب حسب المواصفات .


----------



## fahad aldoory (14 سبتمبر 2011)

حسب الصور هناك ثلاث اسباب لم يسقط السقف الا من خلالها :
1- التصميم : ويكمن الخلل في انعدام التوافق بين الحمل الاعلى وعدم امكانية العمود من تحمل اللود المسلط من الاعلى اي غير قادر بتاتا .. لذذا تظهر وضعية البانجنك .
2- ترابط الحديد : تظهر الصور مسألة ابتعاد طبقات التسليح عن قضبان الحديد المتواجدة في العمود لذا تحكمنا هنا مسألة ارتباط الحديد وتثير عديد النقاط للمناقشة .
3- التنفيذ : مسألة الالواح الخشبية جدا مهمة للمناقشة .. وهنا السؤال هو :هل ان الخشب المستعمل يتحمل الوزن الحي والميت لتنفيذ هذا البلان الموجود..
ةالملف المرفق يمكن الاستفادة منه .
الشدات الخشبية 1.pdf - 4.4 Mb


----------



## حويزي (15 سبتمبر 2011)

بدون الدخول فى تفاصيل و فى بعض الحالات تكون الاحمال الناشئة عن ظروف و طريقة التنفيذ اكبر من الاحمال التصميميةعلى سبيل الثال بلاطة مسطحة سمك 25 سم يعطى وزن الخرسانة الذاتى 625كجم/م2 و بفرض حمل التشطيب 150 كجم/م2 و حمل حى 250 كجم/م2 و حوائط فى المتوسط 150كجم/م2باجمالى=1175 كجم/م2 عند الارتكاز بالشدة الخشبية للبلاطة التاليةعلى البلاطة السابق صبها تتحمل البلاطة السابق صبها بالاحمال (وزنها الذاتى625 كجم/م2+وزن البلاطة العلوية 625 كجم/م2+وزن الشدة 100كجم/م2 +حمل حى تقريبا 200 كجم/م2 باجمالى = 1550 كجم/م2
ونسبة الزادة فى احمال اثناء التنفيذ=30 ~ 35 % عن الحمل التصيمى
و هذا لا يحدث الانهيار الكلى للبلاطة السابق تنفيذها الا اذا كانت هناك عيوب اخرى فى التصميم او فى التنفيذ او فى كلاهما معا و بالاخص اماكن حديد التسليح و كميتة و اقطارة و الفك المبكر للشدة قبل المدة المطلوبة
اما فى العادة فنتيجة ذلك زيادة طفيفة فى قيمة الترخيم اذا لم يكن هناك اى عيوب اخرى
و تصرفى فى مثل هذة الظروف ان احتفظ بشدة الدور السابق صبة مدة من 3 او 4 ايام بعد الانتهاء من صب بلاطة الدور الاعلى
النقطة الاخيرة مراجعة الاحمال الناتجة عن التشوينات اثناء التشطيب ( رمل او اسمنت او بلاط او... ) و اختيار مكان مناسب للتشوين و كذلك الامر مع المعدات ( اوناش و خلافة ) باعتبارها احمال متحركة.


----------



## engnieer_moh (15 سبتمبر 2011)

الشدة وكمان الاسمنت مغشوش


----------



## ramysilver2004 (15 سبتمبر 2011)

أنا أعتقد إن السبب هو عدم إتصال الحديد الجيد بسقف الدور الأرضى بالعمود و عدم وجود كمر فى الداير الخارجى و مع التحميل بسبب صب السقف العلوى حدث الإنهيار أما كون السقف الأرضى لم يكتمل شكه فأعتقد إن لو المقاول ماشى نظامى حيكون وصل على الأقل ل 21 يوم أو أكتر على إعتبار أن من بعد صب الدور الأرضى بيوم بدأ فى الأعمده و حتاخدلها أسبوع أو 10 يوم نجاره و حداده و صب و فك و لما يبدأ شد السقف للدور العلوى حياخد حوالى أسبوعين نجاره و حداده على ما يبدأ الصب حيكون وصل لأكتر من 3 أسابيع فالظاهر أن المشكله فى إتصال الحديد بالعمود و ده أكبر كارثه


----------



## ramysilver2004 (15 سبتمبر 2011)

يا جماعه أنا شايف إن السر كله فى حديد الدور اللى تحت و أتصاله بالعمود 
الإتصال بالعمود فيه غلط و بالتالى لم يتحمل السقف الحمل اللى عليه و بالتالى إنهار السقف و بالتالى السقف اللى فوق سقط


----------



## محمود علام (15 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
أعتقد أن السبب فى الإنهيار السقف الأول لعد قدرته على تحمل السقف الثانى أعلاه 
ويريد اللى رفع الصور ينشر السبب


----------



## ramysilver2004 (15 سبتمبر 2011)

بجد أنا مبهور بالمهندس أسامه نواره و المهندس amac - ce و أسأل الله أن ينفعنا و ينفعهم بعلمهم و أنا أكون مثلهم


----------



## ramysilver2004 (15 سبتمبر 2011)

أرجوا توضيح إتصال العمود بالسقف لزيادة المعلومات و تعم الفائده


----------



## حسين الصغير (15 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
فى اعتقادى ان السبب هو عدم اتصال السقف بالاعمده وما حول السقف واعتقد ان السقف نفسه فذ بشكل سليم بدليل عدم تفتت السقف وبقاء اسياخ الحديد على حالتها
ارجو من الساده المهندسين ذوى الخبره الاطلاع على المشكله واعطاء الاسباب وطرق المعالجه حتى يتسنى للجميع الاستفاده


----------



## leroi (7 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## leroi (7 نوفمبر 2011)

الفيلا دى مشهوره جدااا لدرجه انا فى التجمع لحد الان بيضربوا بيها المثل وبيخاوفوا جدااااا من ال punching بسبب اللى حصل ده


----------



## AYMAN.SAAD (7 نوفمبر 2011)

هو فين الكمر اللي متحمل على العمود واللا السقف ده فلات طيب فين رقة الحديد التانيه اعتقد السبب في التلسيح والتصميم وتحميل السقف العوي على السفلي قبل ان تصل الخرسانه في السقف السفلي للاجهاد المطلوب


----------



## asd salim (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*wish we can get the reinforcemnt drawing with all dimensions of the building so we can reanalyse the building and discover the real reason of the failuare,better than just expect the reason..regards*


----------



## ama-ce (13 نوفمبر 2011)

asd salim قال:


> *wish we can get the reinforcemnt drawing with all dimensions of the building so we can reanalyse the building and discover the real reason of the failuare,better than just expect the reason..regards*


i promis you to give you all dwg but give me a time .......so ..so busy


----------



## مهندس رواوص (13 نوفمبر 2011)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاح المهندس/ama-ce
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​اولا اقدم عزائى لمهندس الموقع اذا كان هناك مهندس موقع وللمهندس المشرف اذا كان هناك مشرف وللمقاول اذا حدث اصابات بشريه وللمالك صاحب المشروع على الخسائر الماديه
> نعود الى اسباب الانهيار برغم ان الصور غير واضحه تماما ولكن نحاول بقدر المستطاع استخلاص العبر لكى نتلاشى حدوث ذلك لاى احد منا لان هذه حوادث تؤثر بالاضافه للخسائر الماديه الى خسائر نفسيه غير عاديه للمهندس المختص وتتمثل الملاحظات فى الاتى :-
> 1- واضح ان الانهيار هو انهيار اختراق أو ال(punching shear) فى عمود الركن فى سقف الدور الارضى المصبوب سابقا مما ادى الى انهيار السقف والشده العلويه أثناء الصب
> ...



شكرااااا اخي الكريم على المعلومات المفيدة وانا اؤكد عى الاحتمالات التى ذكرتها


----------



## عاشق حيفا (13 نوفمبر 2011)

هناك احتمالان :
الاول : حديد التسليح العلوي والسفلي 
الثاني : هناك ultimade load غير كافي مما حدث punching للعمود


----------



## mahmoudradwan (13 نوفمبر 2011)

احتمال ان السقف السفلي لم يمر عليه الفترة المطلوبه وهي 28 يوم


----------



## كمال محمد (6 أكتوبر 2012)

بجد موضوع رائع جدا وأحيي بشده جهود كلا المهندسين أسامه نواره و المهندس amac - ce وأسأل الله أن يحفظهما ويبارلك لهما وبرجاء الاستمرار وتوضيح كيف تم تدعيم البلاطه الكبيرة
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## tarek elattar (7 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم الاستاذ اسامة نوارة اولا كيف حالك ثانيا اظن ان السبب الرئيسى لحدوث ال punching اولا صغر ابعاد العمود ثانيا قلة سمك البلاطة ثالثا عدم وجود اضافى سفلى كافى فى منتصف بحر البلاطة لان وجوده يخفف بدرجة رهيبة العزوم السالب على الاعمدة واعترض على ادخال تسليح البلاطة فى العمود لان ذلك سوف يدخل عزوم على الاعمدة فى الاغلب يتجاهلها المصمم وارجو منك اعادة المناقشة في الصورة الغريبة في موضوع ذات عنوان لا تعليق مع الشكر


----------



## abdelbaky (8 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
كما هو مبين بالصور الذي إنهار هو سقف الدور الأول ولا يوجد أسفله ( بالدور الأرضي) سقف أي أن الشدة بإرتفاع دورين ولم يقوم المقاول بتقوية الشدة وربطها أفقيا في منسوب سقف الدور الأرضي لذا حدث إنبعاج لقوائم الشدة وإنهارت عند صب خرسانات سقف الدور الأول وأنا شخصياً عاينت أحد المشاريع التي حدث لها نفس الأنهيار وعلي فكرة منتشر جداً سقوط هذه الأسقف التي بإرتفاع دورين أو أكثر و لا يتم الأهتمام بربط قوائم الشدة أفقياً وأدعو جميع الزملاء الذين يقوموا بالتنفيذ بمراعاة تربيط الشدة أفقيا وعدم التهاون في ذلك والله الموفق


----------



## حسام الفيومي (8 أكتوبر 2012)

من وجهة نظري ان السبب الرئيسي هو عدم حدوث الشك النهائي للخرسانة فسسفطط عند حدوث فك الشدة بسسبب مكونات الخرسانة نفسها (اسمنت تالف-مواد مؤخرة للشك تالفة)


----------



## محمد صبحى منصور ب (9 أكتوبر 2012)

السبب هوا االاتصال الضعيف ببلاطة السقف الاول بعمود الكورنر ونتيجه الحمل من السقف العلوى انفصلة البلاطه السفليه من العمود (صوره 4-2) فكان لابد من عمل كمر معلق


----------



## ama-ce (28 أكتوبر 2012)

الاخوة الافاضل وفاءا بالوعد تم شرح كيفية رفع وتدعيم البلاطه على الرابط التالى
بالصور
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t346834.html
وفى حالة اى استفسار تتم المناقشه على الرابط السابق لارتباطه بالصور


----------

